# Egészségügy



## Myckload (2008 Április 12)

Nem tudom kedves embertársaim itt a kék bolygón hogy vélitek, de engem rettentően bosszant az emberek önpusztító tevékenysége. Bár mindenki azt csinál a saját életével amit akar, de a gyógykezelését ne én finanszírozzam már.Egy jobb dohányos napi 1-2 dobozzal elszív naponta kb 500 Ft (kommersz cigi) az egy hónapban 15.000,-Ft évente megközelítőleg 200.000 Ft.Ezt a pénzt értelmesebb dolgokra is költhetné.Pl. egészsége megőrzédsére !Ja és van aki sunnyog a TB befizetéssel.Miért én finanszírozzam aki figyel az egészségére????

Narkósok!


Van olyan aki nem tehet arról hogy beteg azokon igenis segíteni kell !!!
De mi van a sutyerákokkal,léhűtő munkakerülőkkel, spekulánsokkal????


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 12)

Myckload írta:


> Nem tudom kedves embertársaim itt a kék bolygón hogy vélitek, de engem rettentően bosszant az emberek önpusztító tevékenysége. Bár mindenki azt csinál a saját életével amit akar, de a gyógykezelését ne én finanszírozzam már.Egy jobb dohányos napi 1-2 dobozzal elszív naponta kb 500 Ft (kommersz cigi) az egy hónapban 15.000,-Ft évente megközelítőleg 200.000 Ft.Ezt a pénzt értelmesebb dolgokra is költhetné.Pl. egészsége megőrzédsére !Ja és van aki sunnyog a TB befizetéssel.Miért én finanszírozzam aki figyel az egészségére????
> 
> Narkósok!
> 
> ...


 
Ne bosszankodj, mert a belső elégedetlenség mindenféle kellemetlen betegségekhez vezet, és ha bevezetik a javaslatodat, akkor esetleg úgy döntenek, ez saját hibádból származik. Elég drágák a gyógyszerek, még TB támogatással is, hát még akkor, ha kimutatják, hogy te vagy a hibás és neked kell állni a cehhet! :mrgreen:


----------



## gödipista (2008 Április 13)

Kedves Myckload!
Néhai Mesterem megállapítása szerint: a triviális megoldások általában nem jönnek be.
Sajnos a politikusok nem Nála voltak inasok...


----------



## siriusB (2008 Április 13)

Myckload írta:


> Nem tudom kedves embertársaim itt a kék bolygón hogy vélitek, de engem rettentően bosszant az emberek önpusztító tevékenysége. Bár mindenki azt csinál a saját életével amit akar, de a gyógykezelését ne én finanszírozzam már.Egy jobb dohányos napi 1-2 dobozzal elszív naponta kb 500 Ft (kommersz cigi) az egy hónapban 15.000,-Ft évente megközelítőleg 200.000 Ft.Ezt a pénzt értelmesebb dolgokra is költhetné.Pl. egészsége megőrzédsére !Ja és van aki sunnyog a TB befizetéssel.Miért én finanszírozzam aki figyel az egészségére????
> 
> Narkósok!
> 
> ...




A dohányzáson kívül is számos önpusztító elem létezik. Világszerte iszonyú pénzeket költenek el az egészségügyre azok a szerencsésebb sorsú államok, akik ezt megtehetik. Az önpusztító életmód finanszírozása azoknak az embereknek az adójából történik, akik képesek dolgozni és fiatalok. Tulajdonképpen az ő jövőjüket élik fel ezek az emberek, akik miután tönkretették az egészségüket, kikövetelik a gyógykezelést.

Változtatásra pedig semmi esély, mert a "betegségipar" lobbi erősebb mindennél. :mrgreen:


----------



## Myckload (2008 Április 13)

Igazatok van lényeg hogy, Mi egészségesek vagyunk !
Üdv!


----------



## toci26 (2008 Április 16)

Én csak annyit mondok hogy a politikusokat le kéne cserélni


----------



## Veled (2008 Április 16)

Az eü. a gyógyszermaffia kezében van! De beszélhetünk akár önmagában egészségügyi maffiáról. Erről még könyv is jelent meg. Figyelmetekbe ajánlom.


----------



## bogyos (2008 Április 21)

toci26 .Igazad van hogy a politikusokat le kellene cserélni, de ahoz nagyobb 
ÖSSZETARTÁSNAK kellene lenni!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2008 Április 22)

Hát a csereberét lehet,hogy lassan elkezdik,de nem biztos hogy segít ,hiszen már sajnos szinte mindent tönkretettek ami még működött.Elsősorban az egészségügyre gondolok.


----------



## siriusB (2008 Április 23)

Tommyboy25 írta:


> Hát a csereberét lehet,hogy lassan elkezdik,de nem biztos hogy segít ,hiszen már sajnos szinte mindent tönkretettek ami még működött.Elsősorban az egészségügyre gondolok.



Nem nagyon lehettél ráutalva az egészségügyre, ha azt mondod, hogy működött! Főleg úgy működött, ha nem volt egy kis "kenőanyag" hozzá!


----------



## huncutka0329 (2009 Január 3)

A cigisek az 500as doboz cigijéből az Államnak fizet vagy 200 Ft-ot, ossza vissza az egészségügybe - ne a saját zsebükre. Ráadásul a dohányosok is fizetnek TB-ét (jobb esetben , mert nem mindenki munkanélküli aki cigizik).
Az autósokat meg karambol után ne vigye el a mentő - mentek volna busszal, vagy vonattal? Ráadásul ők is rátesznek egy lapáttal a tüdőnk kapacitásának romlásához.
Menjünk tovább: aki este 8 után kimegy az utcára, és nem tudja igazolni, hogy dolgozni ment vagy munkából jött, az ebből származó károkért a TB nem vállal felelőséget. Elvégre a haszon is az enyém (ha pénzt találok, azt se veszi el tőlem...)

egy kis érdekesség:
http://www.euuzlet.hu/alkotmany.html

_"
Az 1949. évi XX. törvény, a Magyar Köztársaság Alkotmányának egészségüggyel kapcsolatos részei:

18. § A Magyar Köztársaság elismeri és érvényesíti mindenki jogát az egészséges környezethez.

35. § (1) A Kormány 
g) meghatározza a szociális és egészségügyi ellátás állami rendszerét, és gondoskodik az ellátás anyagi fedezetéről;

54. § (2) Senkit nem lehet kínzásnak, kegyetlen, embertelen, megalázó elbánásnak vagy büntetésnek alávetni, és különösen tilos emberen a hozzájárulása nélkül orvosi vagy tudományos kísérletet végezni. 

BH1998. 372. A méhmagzat gondnoka útján sem indíthat pert anyjának a terhessége megszakítására irányuló jognyilatkozata érvénytelenségének vagy hatálytalanságának megállapítása iránt. A bíróságnak az ilyen igényt tartalmazó keresetlevelet idézés kibocsátása nélkül el kell utasítania, illetőleg - az eljárás későbbi szakaszában - a pert meg kell szüntetnie [Alkotmány 54. § (1) bek., 56. §, Ptk. 8-10. §-ai, 1992. évi LXXIX. tv., Pp. 48. §, 130. § (1) bek. e) pont, 157. § a) pont, 64/1991. (XII. 17.) AB hat.].

70. § (3) Nincs választójoga annak, aki a cselekvőképességet korlátozó vagy kizáró gondnokság alatt, illetőleg aki a közügyek gyakorlásától eltiltó jogerős ítélet hatálya alatt áll, továbbá aki jogerős szabadságvesztés büntetését, vagy aki büntetőeljárásban jogerősen elrendelt intézeti kényszergyógykezelését tölti.

70/D. § (1) A Magyar Köztársaság területén élőknek joguk van a lehető legmagasabb szintű testi és lelki egészséghez. 

(2) Ezt a jogot a Magyar Köztársaság a munkavédelem, az egészségügyi intézmények és az orvosi ellátás megszervezésével, a rendszeres testedzés biztosításával, valamint az épített és a természetes környezet védelmével valósítja meg.

70/E. § (1) A Magyar Köztársaság állampolgárainak joguk van a szociális biztonsághoz; öregség, betegség, rokkantság, özvegység, árvaság és önhibájukon kívül bekövetkezett munkanélküliség esetén a megélhetésükhöz szükséges ellátásra jogosultak.
"_


----------



## szszilvi (2009 Január 30)

A mai világ se így se úgy nem egészséges! 
Az orvosok többsége pedig nem törődik az emberrel. Sajnos!!!


----------



## merlin81 (2009 Január 30)

Bocsi! De talán, többet tudnának törődni a beteggel, ha nem lenne volumen korlát, ha nem lenne megszabva, hogy max 10 perc az ambuláns ellátás! Ja és ha nem lenne annyi beteg ember! Ez így elég viccesen hangzik, de látni minden nap az egészségügyi fejesek gyenge kapálózását, és próbálkozásait, na az már tényleg nem vicc! Én is kórházban dolgozok, nem vagyok orvos, de közvetlen betegkapcsolatom van. Hát nem állnék a pult mögött !!!! Talán csak akkor, ha az egészségügyi miniszer fogja a kezem! De hát azt meg úgy sem engedném, tehát halálra van ítélve mindenki!!!! Kár ezt ragozni, az egészségügyből csak pénzt érdemes kivenni, belerakni minek....... nincs haszna, bezzeg ha a fejeseknek van valami gondja ...... no akkor mindennki tisztelegj, sarok összecsap....... azonnal vizsgálat, azonnal műtét, ja és a legjobb ellátás. Egy átlag pógárnak erre, hónapokat, éveket várni, és akkor sem kapja a színvonalat. Gyalázat!


----------



## juliapeic (2009 Február 3)

Ne idegeskedjetek,mert ezen mi ugysem tudunk változtatni.Igazságtalanság mindig volt és lesz is.Az orvosok és a politikusok is megbetegszenek-senkit nem kimél a nyomor és a fájdalom.Itt nálunk nagyon sok orvos megbetegszik és meg is hall.Ennek nem örülök,mert ők is emberek.Hiába mennek külföldre gyógyitásra.Nincs mentség.Nálunk a bombázás megtette a magáét, az ország nem segiti még a beteg gyermekeket sem.Munkahelyeinken gyüjtsük a pénzt a rászorulóknak.Az egészségügy o. Örülünk ha a radioaktiv bombamaradványok elkerülnek és nem kapunk Rákot.De a düh is kikezdi az emer immunrendszerét.Ezt kell elkerülni.Tudom nehéz,de lehetséges.Az egészségünk érdekében kerülni kell.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Február 3)

juliapeic írta:


> Ne idegeskedjetek,mert ezen mi ugysem tudunk változtatni.Igazságtalanság mindig volt és lesz is.Az orvosok és a politikusok is megbetegszenek-senkit nem kimél a nyomor és a fájdalom.Itt nálunk nagyon sok orvos megbetegszik és meg is hall.Ennek nem örülök,mert ők is emberek.Hiába mennek külföldre gyógyitásra.Nincs mentség.Nálunk a bombázás megtette a magáét, az ország nem segiti még a beteg gyermekeket sem.Munkahelyeinken gyüjtsük a pénzt a rászorulóknak.Az egészségügy o. Örülünk ha a radioaktiv bombamaradványok elkerülnek és nem kapunk Rákot.De a düh is kikezdi az emer immunrendszerét.Ezt kell elkerülni.Tudom nehéz,de lehetséges.Az egészségünk érdekében kerülni kell.



Tudod én is néha elgondolkodom azon, hogy mit összenyafogunk itt Magyarországon az egészségügy miatt. Minap olvastam, hogy Ungváron a gyerekek éheznek a gyermekkorházban. 
Egy másik cikkben pedig azt, hogy az egyik afrikai országban az ország lakossága felének nincs mit ennie. 

Mi itt (mármint az ország) már mindent kölcsönből finanszírozunk. Orvosokat, korházakat, önkormányzatokat, politikusokat, képviselőket. Mindenkinek fizetünk....illetve nem mi, hanem majd az unokáink. Majd ők lesznek azok, akiknek nem lesz mit ennie, hogy kifizethessék a mi számláinkat. Jó lenne már ha mindannyian kicsit elgondolkodnánk ezen.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Február 14)

Myckload írta:


> Nem tudom kedves embertársaim itt a kék bolygón hogy vélitek, de engem rettentően bosszant az emberek önpusztító tevékenysége. Bár mindenki azt csinál a saját életével amit akar, de a gyógykezelését ne én finanszírozzam már.Egy jobb dohányos napi 1-2 dobozzal elszív naponta kb 500 Ft (kommersz cigi) az egy hónapban 15.000,-Ft évente megközelítőleg 200.000 Ft.Ezt a pénzt értelmesebb dolgokra is költhetné.Pl. egészsége megőrzédsére !Ja és van aki sunnyog a TB befizetéssel.Miért én finanszírozzam aki figyel az egészségére????
> 
> Narkósok!
> 
> ...


Egy társadalom abból ítélhető meg ahogy az másokat megítél... ezek közül elsősorban azokat akik nálánál gyengébbek és kiszolgáltatottabbak.
Te személy szerint nem fizetted még senkinek az orvosi kezelését és amit a TB felé fizetsz jó ha elég lesz a saját problémáidra.

Sok minden eszembe jutott erről, de őszintén szólva az első gondolat az volt hogy a bürokráciát is te szponzorálod ami szerintem alantasabb mint az ha valaki a "te" pénzeden tengődik jövőkép nélkül.
Te fizeted a miniszterelnököt és a családját, az öltönyét, az utazásait, épp ahogy az összes többi politikusunkét is. Technikailag már régen nagymamának/nagypapának kéne hogy szólítsanak hiszen anyagi szempontból nagyon családosan rendezkedtek be. Mondhatnánk erre hogy megdolgoznak a pénzükért én pedig mondhatnám rá hogy havi 1 millióért és a korrupcióért amit mellé csinálnak én is megélnék a számból csak hát bennem még van egy kis gerinc... nem sok, de ettől azért vissza tart.

Azonkívül ez egy körkörös folyamat. A fogyasztó adózik azután amit elfogyaszt. Ezenfelül dolgozik hogy fogyaszthasson. Mivel dolgozik adózik és TB-t is fizet ergo a te betegellátásod is fizeti. Az orvos aki megvizsgál szintén adózik, szintén fogyaszt azonkívül már szinte kijelenthetjük hogy profitábilis az egészségügyünk hála Gy.F.-nek és a kormányának.
Nem irónikus ez? Profitábilis egészségügy? Az emberek betegségéből húznak plusz pénzt holott elméletben az az emberekért, a társadalomért van és nem a profitért, ergo teljes egészében, gyökeresen veszteségesnek kellene lennie mert adnia kellene és nem elvennie.

Nagyon sok szálon ellehet indúlni ebből a topicból, de mind ellentmondásos és zsákutcában ér véget.


----------



## pilota peti (2009 Február 14)

*csak emlitek nem szolok*

Ha szolok ki erti hallja de nem erti vagy nem akarja,Isten orizzen az egeszsegugytol.A beteg ember sokkal ezekenyebb,lelkiismeretes doktorbol egyre kevesebb van sajnos.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Február 16)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Nem irónikus ez? Profitábilis egészségügy? Az emberek betegségéből húznak plusz pénzt holott elméletben az az emberekért, a társadalomért van és nem a profitért, ergo teljes egészében, gyökeresen veszteségesnek kellene lennie mert adnia kellene és nem elvennie.
> 
> Nagyon sok szálon ellehet indúlni ebből a topicból, de mind ellentmondásos és zsákutcában ér véget.



Ezt a populista álláspontot igazán nem kockázatos képviselni.... Ledorongolni azt, aki merészel arra gondolni, hogy talán mindenkinek saját magának is gondoskodni kellene arról, hogy ne terhelje túl a társadalmat, azokat az embereket, akiknek nem jut fénykorukban havi 15000 forint cigarettára, meg másik tizenöt sörre, borra, annak ellenére, hogy reggeltől estig dolgoznak, hogy eltartsák a családot + az általad felsorolt adminisztrációt + fizessék az orvosi egyetemet végzők milliós számláit, + az orvosokat, akik nagyobb részt az általad említett _elesett_ honfitársainkat gyógyítják. Közben pedig egyfolytában azt hallgathatja, hogy nincsenek megfizetve rendesen az orvosok, ő pedig örüljön, ha egyáltalán megkapja a minimálbérét, amiért dolgozik. 

Nagyon sok szálon el lehet indulni ebben a topikban, az biztos, de csak akkor, ha nem szemellenzőt visel az ember.Az egészségügyben is fizetni kell mindenért, lehet itt nagy szavakat zengedezni a közös felelősségvállalásról. Az orvosnak is hiába mondanád a műtét után, hogy ugye csak _emberségből_ és a havi fizetéséért vállalta az operációt, ahelyett, hogy a zsebébe csúsztatod a hálapénzt (ami ugye annyi, mint egyesek egész havi munkabére). 

Na és mindenki fizet személy szerint, akinek levonják a munkabéréből vagy eleve meg sem kapja, mert a munkáltató sem tudja megadni azt a bért, amit megér a munkája, hiszen agyon van adóztatva ő is. Lényeges az, hogy fel van-e címkézve, hogy ez Kovács Töhötöm májműtétjére, vagy Horváth Ödön tüdőrákjára fordítódik?


----------



## b.p. (2009 Február 16)

siriusB írta:


> Ezt a populista álláspontot igazán nem kockázatos képviselni.... Ledorongolni azt, aki merészel arra gondolni, hogy talán mindenkinek saját magának is gondoskodni kellene arról, hogy ne terhelje túl a társadalmat, azokat az embereket, akiknek nem jut fénykorukban havi 15000 forint cigarettára, meg másik tizenöt sörre, borra, annak ellenére, hogy reggeltől estig dolgoznak, hogy eltartsák a családot + az általad felsorolt adminisztrációt + fizessék az orvosi egyetemet végzők milliós számláit, + az orvosokat, akik nagyobb részt az általad említett _elesett_ honfitársainkat gyógyítják. Közben pedig egyfolytában azt hallgathatja, hogy nincsenek megfizetve rendesen az orvosok, ő pedig örüljön, ha egyáltalán megkapja a minimálbérét, amiért dolgozik.
> 
> Nagyon sok szálon el lehet indulni ebben a topikban, az biztos, de csak akkor, ha nem szemellenzőt visel az ember.Az egészségügyben is fizetni kell mindenért, lehet itt nagy szavakat zengedezni a közös felelősségvállalásról. Az orvosnak is hiába mondanád a műtét után, hogy ugye csak _emberségből_ és a havi fizetéséért vállalta az operációt, ahelyett, hogy a zsebébe csúsztatod a hálapénzt (ami ugye annyi, mint egyesek egész havi munkabére).
> 
> Na és mindenki fizet személy szerint, akinek levonják a munkabéréből vagy eleve meg sem kapja, mert a munkáltató sem tudja megadni azt a bért, amit megér a munkája, hiszen agyon van adóztatva ő is. Lényeges az, hogy fel van-e címkézve, hogy ez Kovács Töhötöm májműtétjére, vagy Horváth Ödön tüdőrákjára fordítódik?


 
Kedves Sirius! Az emberek saját felelősségét a cigarettára és az alkoholra korlátozni szintén a populizmus tárgykörébe tartozik szerintem. Ugyanis én dohányzom, de nincs autóm, amivel mások a tüdőt károsító anyagokat pöfékelnek a levegőbe. Az alaptermészetem barátságos én enm eszem magam és főleg másokat olyan dolgokon, amitől mások az önmarcangoló barátságtalan természetükkel gyomorfekélyt és hasonló nyavalyákat kapnak. A cigarettám árának több, mint a fele az állam zsebébe vándorol, mondhatom, hogy Savanyúnéne rossz alaptermészetéből adódó nyavalyáit én kezeltetem. Szóval kezdetnek valahol abban kellene megállapodnunk, hogy hol húzzuk meg a saját felelősség határait.


----------



## matyus13 (2009 Február 16)

Úgy xar ahogy van az egész


----------



## siriusB (2009 Február 16)

b.p. írta:


> Kedves Sirius! Az emberek saját felelősségét a cigarettára és az alkoholra korlátozni szintén a populizmus tárgykörébe tartozik szerintem. Ugyanis én dohányzom, de nincs autóm, amivel mások a tüdőt károsító anyagokat pöfékelnek a levegőbe. Az alaptermészetem barátságos én enm eszem magam és főleg másokat olyan dolgokon, amitől mások az önmarcangoló barátságtalan természetükkel gyomorfekélyt és hasonló nyavalyákat kapnak. A cigarettám árának több, mint a fele az állam zsebébe vándorol, mondhatom, hogy Savanyúnéne rossz alaptermészetéből adódó nyavalyáit én kezeltetem. Szóval kezdetnek valahol abban kellene megállapodnunk, hogy hol húzzuk meg a saját felelősség határait.



Például ott is meghúzhatjuk a határokat, ahol egy ország képes elviselni az egészségügy költségeit. Az hogy dohányzol, egyedül a te felelősséged. A benzingőz elviselése ellen te egymagad nem tehetsz semmit, de ha nem akarod szívni a saját "tüdőropidat" az már a te saját döntéseden múlik azért igenis te vagy a felelős és bármennyire is csíplek meg kell mondanom, hogy tipikus dohányos reakció és védekezési mód a levegő minőségét kifogásolni egy ilyen vitánál. :mrgreen:

(Már csak az hiányzik, hogy jöjjön Pitti és ecsetelje a pálinka előnyeit a csapvízzel szemben.)


----------



## b.p. (2009 Február 16)

siriusB írta:


> Például ott is meghúzhatjuk a határokat, ahol egy ország képes elviselni az egészségügy költségeit. Az hogy dohányzol, egyedül a te felelősséged. A benzingőz elviselése ellen te egymagad nem tehetsz semmit, de ha nem akarod szívni a saját "tüdőropidat" az már a te saját döntéseden múlik azért igenis te vagy a felelős és bármennyire is csíplek meg kell mondanom, hogy tipikus dohányos reakció és védekezési mód a levegő minőségét kifogásolni egy ilyen vitánál. :mrgreen:
> 
> (Már csak az hiányzik, hogy jöjjön Pitti és ecsetelje a pálinka előnyeit a csapvízzel szemben.)


 
Miért van vajon, hogy ha egy boldogtalan reklamálja a levegőbe pufogtatott rákkeltő anyagokat, akkor neki nem lehet igaza? Az vajon kinek a döntése, hogy autóval utazik valaki, vagy tömegközlekedéssel? Kinek a döntése, hogy 500 m-es útra inkább kiáll a garázsból, de nem gyalogol? Kinek a döntése, hogy a szomszédjával nem beszéli meg a gondjait, hanem puffog magában, bosszút forral és belebetegszik? Kinek a döntése, hogy a csitri pucér dereka kilóg a kabátja alól és utána vesemedence gyulladással kezelni kell szegényt? 
Na!
Pitti, gyere és hozzá má egy kis pájinkát, mert jól összekapunk, oszt mi lesz? :mrgreen:


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Február 16)

b.p. írta:


> Miért van vajon, hogy ha egy boldogtalan reklamálja a levegőbe pufogtatott rákkeltő anyagokat, akkor neki nem lehet igaza? Az vajon kinek a döntése, hogy autóval utazik valaki, vagy tömegközlekedéssel? Kinek a döntése, hogy 500 m-es útra inkább kiáll a garázsból, de nem gyalogol? Kinek a döntése, hogy a szomszédjával nem beszéli meg a gondjait, hanem puffog magában, bosszút forral és belebetegszik? Kinek a döntése, hogy a csitri pucér dereka kilóg a kabátja alól és utána vesemedence gyulladással kezelni kell szegényt?
> Na!
> Pitti, gyere és hozzá má egy kis pájinkát, mert jól összekapunk, oszt mi lesz? :mrgreen:


Tudod Piros igazad van 500 m-hez túlzás az autó (kivéve, ha 200 kg-ot is arrább kell vinni egyben), de amikor a tv-ben kiszámolják, hogy egy 4 tagú család (Budapestről) Agárdot olcsóbban megjárja autóval, mint tömegközlekedéssel és ehhez párosítod a kocsi adta kényelmet...
Szóval ez nem igazán támogatja a légszennyezés csökkentését sem.
Ami pedig a divatot illeti, az szinte sohasem volt egészséges (vegyük akár a fűző korszakát). Miért pont most lennének a fiatalok mások. (Én egyébként sohasem teszem ki a köldököm - igaz ez 50-es férfiként közbotrányokozás kategóriája lenne.)
A Pitti meg végkép nem fog hozni pálinkát - inkább egyedül megissza, hogy ez által is védje a mi egészségünket.


----------



## cathy222 (2009 Február 17)

Nem cigizem. Mégis a cigaretázzás mellet szól, hogy legalább cigiszünetre a kolléganők kimennek, és akkor én is mehetek velük, nem is cigire, de szünetre, máskülönben egész 8 órát a számítógép előtt stresszelném végig, és az sem túl egészséges. 

És most mindjárt visszaolvasok, hogy mi is az alapovető téma, hogy ahhoz is hozzá tudjak szólni.


----------



## cathy222 (2009 Február 17)

Myckload írta:


> Nem tudom kedves embertársaim itt a kék bolygón hogy vélitek, de engem rettentően bosszant az emberek önpusztító tevékenysége. Bár mindenki azt csinál a saját életével amit akar, de a gyógykezelését ne én finanszírozzam már.Egy jobb dohányos napi 1-2 dobozzal elszív naponta kb 500 Ft (kommersz cigi) az egy hónapban 15.000,-Ft évente megközelítőleg 200.000 Ft.Ezt a pénzt értelmesebb dolgokra is költhetné.Pl. egészsége megőrzédsére !Ja és van aki sunnyog a TB befizetéssel.Miért én finanszírozzam aki figyel az egészségére????
> 
> Narkósok!
> 
> ...



A cigaretta árában jelentős mértékű jövedéki adó tartalom is van. Aki sokat cigizik, sok adóval gazdagítja a költségvetést. Ha még iszik is mellé, akkor pláne. Rendes cigis a nem-cigizők helyet is elszív (és fizet adót) naponta min. egy dobozzal. Akkor mit is kell finanszírozni helyettük? :mrgreen:


----------



## cathy222 (2009 Február 17)

Veled írta:


> Az eü. a gyógyszermaffia kezében van! De beszélhetünk akár önmagában egészségügyi maffiáról. Erről még könyv is jelent meg. Figyelmetekbe ajánlom.



Na, ugye. Arról nem beszélve, hogy a gyógyszerekhez az állam támogatást ad. Fizet azért, hogy beszedjük. Végül is. Tehát jobb adófizető az, aki cigizk, és iszik (mint kefekötő), mint aki gyógyszerekkel biztosítja be az egészségét.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Február 18)

*Off topic*



cathy222 írta:


> Nem cigizem. Mégis a cigaretázzás mellet szól, hogy legalább cigiszünetre a kolléganők kimennek, és akkor én is mehetek velük, nem is cigire, de szünetre, máskülönben egész 8 órát a számítógép előtt stresszelném végig, és az sem túl egészséges.
> 
> És most mindjárt visszaolvasok, hogy mi is az alapovető téma, hogy ahhoz is hozzá tudjak szólni.


Azt ugye tudod, hogy a törvény szerint aki számítógéppel dolgozik, az óránként 10 perc pihenőt kell kapjon(tartson) és ezek a pihenők nem vonhatók össze.
Tudom más az élet és más a törvény, de elvben úgy van ahogy leírtam fentebb.


----------



## cathy222 (2009 December 14)

> (Már csak az hiányzik, hogy jöjjön Pitti és ecsetelje a pálinka előnyeit a csapvízzel szemben.)


Nyilvánvaló: a pájinka steril, tiszta alkohol. A víz meg ugye tele van mindenfélével, hogy csak a legutóbbi "Kukacok a vízben" hírekre utaljak.


----------



## luklaci (2009 December 30)

*Betegségügy*

Ide kívánkoznak Dr. Lenkei Gábor szavai: Ez nem egészségügy, hanem betegségügy. Az egészségügy ugyanis nem a gyógyításról, hanem az egészség megtartásról kellene szóljon. Ebben egy beteg embereből élő rendszer nem érdekelt. Ennyi.

Lesley


----------



## Hugica1318 (2009 December 31)

Úgy van az emberek tesznek az egészségre ( cigi, pia, kávé, chips).
Az eü-ben dolgozok zöme meg bu..ó paraszt és az égvilágon semmit nem tudnak az egészségről


----------



## Gyulusss70 (2009 December 31)

Hugica1318 írta:


> Úgy van az emberek tesznek az egészségre ( cigi, pia, kávé, chips).
> Az eü-ben dolgozok zöme meg bu..ó paraszt és az égvilágon semmit nem tudnak az egészségről



Hát igen az egészségügy ma csak a paraszolvenciáról szól, de azt a dokik teszik el, és azért vannak még jó orvosok és növérek. Hála nekik nélkülük még több ember meghalna.


----------



## primi-genius (2010 Január 3)

*mai orvosok (Magyarországon)*

Többségüket valóban nem a beteg vagy a betegség érdekli, hanem a pénz. Gyakran pedig lehetőségük sincs a korszerű gyógyászati módok alkalmazására. Főként vidéken jellemző ez a helyzet.


----------



## boszibanya (2010 Január 3)

sajnos az én kisfiam nagyon beteg izomsorvadásban szenved így elég sokat találkozom az egészség ügyben dolgozókkal amit én tapasztaltam:
először is az egészségügyben is EMBEREK dolgoznak
és mint tudjuk az emberi faj elég változékony van szorgalmas lusta van figyelmes és hanyag van jószívű és lenéző ember is!
ami ezt a dolgot felerősíti az az hogy aki ott találkozik "EMBER" társainkkal az épp eléggé elesett gyenge és sérülékeny állapotban kerül oda és hát joggal segítséget vár! most mondhatjuk hogy ne menjen olyan EMBER oda aki nem tud nem akar segíteni de hát emberek vannak ott akiknek vannak jó napjaik és rossz napjaik 
Én nagyon sok JÓ emberrel orvossal és ápolóvan találkoztam de sajnos ugyan annyi sőt lehet több ROSSZ (vagy épp rosz pillanatában lévő) orvossal is sőt olyannal is akire azt mondhatom szívtelen és nem törődöm ! de hát az élet minden területén sajnos ez elmondható! sok segítséget kaptunk már és ez jó és ezekből vagyunk kénytelenek élni és ezek miatt lépünk át a bántó dolgokon


----------



## siriusB (2010 Január 4)

Nem az orvosokkal van baj, hanem a "Betegséggyárakkal" és az emberekkel akik nem próbálnak tájékozódni erről. 

Ha időben megtudnának mindent a "betegségügy" rejtett oldalairól már időben(!) - tehát amikor még nem olyan súlyos az állapotuk, amikor már tényleg csak a "betegséggyárak" "segíthetnek", akkor kevesebb volna a beteg ember, kevesebb kórház, rendelő, ápolónő és orvos is elég volna, nem lennének túlhajszoltak.

Arról már nem is beszélve, hogy az adófizetőknek több pénz maradna a zsebükben, mert nem a gyógyszergyártók és a "betegség-lobbi" zsebeit tömnék vele.

A sok idézőjel nem ok nélküli...


----------



## elke (2010 Január 4)

Igaz kifejtettem már valahol, hogy a megelőzésre a felvilágosításra sokkal többet kéne költeni mint a gyógyszeriparra pl vagy a fekvőbeteg intézmények fenntartására. Bár a kiszolgáló intézmények korszerűsítése a szigetelés a nyillászárók a vízvezetékek a belmagasság csökkentése a helységek célszerű felújjítása (ami nyilván sok pénzbe kerül és időbe tellik amíg megtérül) ilyesmik megoldása hoszútávon azért költségcsökkentéshez vezet amit be lehetne forgatni új és főként korszerű műszerek beszerzésére. Itt sem a lobbyt kéne nézni melyik cég hogy sózza a drága korántsem hatékony műszereket az intézményekre és csúsztat zsebekbe ezért pénzeket.
A gyógyszereket a fekvőbeteg intézményekben teljes térítéssel kapja a célosztály amit számláznak neki a fertőtlenítők, az ágyak, a vizsgálatok az ágynemű mosása az egyszer használatos eszközöktől a karbantartási takarítási munkákig. Ezelőtt 15 évvel egy belgyógyászati ágy napi fenntartási költsége 7500 ft volt. 
Ahol dolgoztam ott eladósodott az intézmény és a talpraállításához csődbiztost ültettek a nyakunkra aki aláírásával engeélyezte a beszerzendők listáját. Így esett meg, hogy saját zsebből megvettük a wc 60 forintos alkatrészét megjavítattuk majd a csődbiztos aláírta 2 hét múlva az igénylést. Igaz addigra a 2. műanyag izékét vettük meg a wc-khez. Hogy a dolgozók által összedobott pénzekből vettük meg a hatalmas régi lepattogzott zománcú lavorok helyett a műanyag lavorokat. Hogy hiába igényeltünk alap gyógyszereket nem kaptunk mert a keretbe nem fért bele amit költhettünk. Aztán kaptuk az áldást, hogy milyen kórház ez ahol nincs egy szemcsepp, hasfogó, hajtó orrcsepp akármicsoda....
Szabályellenes behozatni a beteg saját gyógyszereit, de mégis megtörténik mert erre a csalásra kényszerülnek az intézmények szintén költségcsökkentés céljából.
Nem azt mondom ez a lopás mert gyakorlatilag ez a trükközés lopásnak minősül hasznos és elfogadott követendő és továbbra is gyakorlandó dolog. 
De, ha nem történik és egyszerre áll meg a fekete szürke trükkök alkalmazása igen sok emberéletbe, munkahelymegszünéséhez vezetne.
Miért írnak fel olyan vizsgálatokat amiket nem végeztek el:? és számláznak ki a TB felé? Hogy a befolyt összegből ellássanak egy rászorultat.
Miért keresnek egy cukorbetegnek pl. magas vérnyomást? Mert akkor a tb finanszírozása megnövekszik a benntarthatóság nő amiálltal a friss diabetesest hatékonyabban tudjuk ellátni és felkészíteni a folyamatos életmódváltozáshoz az injectió és vércukormérő gép használatára stb.
Áhh sorolhatnám.
Mostanság meg van szabva miből mennyit írhat fel az orvos egy időszakra. A 28 szemes tabletták azt eredményezik, hogy a betegnek legalább a háziorvosához ammiatt egy hónapban mégegyszer el kell menni receptért.Vagy valahogy kigazdálkodni egy plussz adagot amivel trükközhet.
Angliai, nyugatabbi betegeink hülledeztek amikor wc papirt, evőeszközöket tisztálkodási hozzávalókat kértünk. Igaz nem kaptak számlát és ellátásuk sürgősség esetén díjtalan volt. Amennyiben fizetniük kellett, volt amelyik elismerte a magyar zsebek szerinti magasas összeg lényegében nekik sokkal olcsóbb. Itt egy törött alkar ellátása műtéti eljárással gipszestől kb 5 éve 60e ft volt egynapos benfekvéssel. Ugyanez pl Angliában 270 e ft kóstált ugyanazon eljárással, eszközhasználattal, orvosi szaktudással azonos számú aszisztenciával azonos minőségi gipsszel. Vajon miért?
Sok táskát megnéznék szívesen távozáskor mert fogyik a lázmérő az ágynemű stb ami mozdítható az energiatakarékos égőket be kellett ragasztani a foglalatokba .
A gyógyszerügynökök kihoznak ingyenmintákat többszáz dobozt amit a kórházban természetesen elfogadunk és használunk mivel így költséget takarítunk meg ez kényszerből történik az osztályok talponmaradása miatt. Természetesen a távozáskor a beteg azt a gyógyszert kapja a receptre amit a szakintézményben használtak, hiszen arra lett beállítva. 
Robin Cook könyveit olvasgatva annó utópisztikusnak tünt a profitorientált egészségügy és 20 év elteltével lassan ott tartunk ha nem mélyebben.
Emlékszem 2x lóversenyezték el a ma Tb-nek nevezett kasszáját bár nem verték nagy nyilvánosságra. Hasonlóan járt a nyugdíjpénztár is egyszer.
Megelőzés? Egészségfelvilágosítás? Ugyan már az rahedli sok pénzbe kerül. Hulljon a hülyéje és a férgesse. A dolgozók fizikai állapotának megörzése senki érdekét nem szolgálja úgy látszik pedig egy hatékony dolgozó kiesése igen horibilis összegbe kerül a munkáltatónak is.
A gazdaság mozgása lenne a megoldás a pénz áramlásához amiből lehetne az egészségügyet hatékonnyá tenni. Nem értem miért kell egy szakápoló tudását beöntőcsövek, ágytálak, éjjeliszekrények stb. sikálásához, ágyazáshoz mosdatáshoz stb fecsérelni amikor bizonyos dolgokat kiválthatnának az önkéntesek vagy a lényegesen kevesebb bérbe kerülő kisegítő személyzet.
Azt gondoljátok bármi változik egy orvos vagy nővér hozzáállásán gazdasági szinten? Nem.
A megoldás az, ha valóban rendbeteszik az egészségügyet. Az ellátáshoz a magyarokra jellemző uj ellátási rendszert dolgoznak ki. Természetesen mindezt gyakorlati szakemberteknek kellene tennie akik dolgoztak is a szakmában. Valamelyik politikusunk azt mondta, nem szabad, hogy a megszorító átszervező intézkedéseket hozó ember tapasztalja vagy érintve legyen. De melyik birka engedélyezett kb 3 hónapra 5 db fásli felírását egy két beteg végtagú ember számára? Jó a fásli megvehető, de van ami nem. Egy nővérnek a 12 órás műszakjában kb 1,5 órát dokumentálással kell töltenie. Annyi adminisztráció van hogy a pontos vezetésük kivitelezhetetlen. Mégsem tudunk meg belőlle sokmindent, nem hasznosulnak a dokumentumok, de őrizzük a papírhalmot valahol kb 5 évig az osztályon 15 évig irattárban. A számítógépek világában. Papírhalmokat gyártunk.
Szidjátok a hálapénzt elfogadókat. Lehet őket szidni. De nem muszáj adni! Van betegjogi képviselő, lehet már magyarországon is perelni. Megszüntetni így lehet. Hogy elfogadtam-e? Ezelőtt 20 évvel kifejezetten figyelembe vették a hálapénzt a bérezésnél.
Sokminden szakadt fel az egyszerű gondolataim közt most.
Boszibanya hozzászólását nagyon köszönöm. Az eü-ben dolgozók emberek. Ilyenek -olyanok. Tudjátok mitől van ki a hócipőm? Amikor megkérdezik mi a szakmám és a válaszom esetén azt mondják:" Na én semmi pénzért nem csinálnám!" 
Tudjátok, hogy az igazi ellátóknak a belük lóg ki, hogy a lehető legtöbbet megtegyék egy betegért? Hogy a fehér köppeny milyen sokszor véres [email protected] és hányszor van lehányva, leköpve?
És azt, hogy mennyire nem tisztelik azt az embert aki a feneket kitakarítja? Aki lemosdat? Aki észreveszi, ha rosszabbul vagy?
Igen az eü-ben van ilyen is olyan is, de emberek.
Te mennyiért csinálnád?
Mit és hogyan változtatnál?
Milyen intézkedéseket hoznál?
Honnan szereznél pénzt?


----------



## siriusB (2010 Január 4)

Kedves Elke!

Ez csak a jéghegy csúcsa, ami te írsz. Az alapokkal van a baj.

Én mást tennék, ha hatalmam volna. _*Független és megvesztegethetetlen*_ (na, már ezen megbuknék:mrgreen vizsgálóbizottságokat küldenék az összes gyógyszergyárba és kutatóintézetben, összehangoltan ugyanazon a napon, lefoglalnám az összes számítógépet és iratot. Ugyanezt tenném azokkal a szervezetekkel is, akik a gyógyszerek engedélyezésével és forgalmazhatóságával foglalkoznak.

Azután szép sorban előkeresném azt a rengeteg szabadalmaztatott és nem szabadalmaztatott szert, amit nem hoztak forgalomba vagy ha igen, akkor olyan változtatással, hogy már köze nincs az eredetileg feltalált dologhoz. (Pl.: Naxol)

Szépen végignyomoztatnám az összes olyan esetet, amikor még arra is vetemedtek, hogy koholt vádakkal börtönbe juttassák a feltalálókat, amikor már semmi mással nem tudták rávenni őket, hogy elálljanak a szer szabadalmaztatásától. 

Aztán azt is megvizsgálnám, hogy miért izgatja őket oly nagyon a vitaminok forgalmazása, hogy még törvényjavaslatot is benyújtottak az USÁban, hogy tiltsák meg...

Akkor aztán kiderülne, hogy miért csak gyógyítgatják, az embereket és miért a tüneteket kezelik ahelyett, hogy *meg*gyógyítanák. 

Mivel a fentiektől egyetlen gyógyszergyárnak és gyógyszerkutatónak nem kell tartania, csak egy lehetőség van: TÁJÉKOZÓDJUNK! 

Az orvosok és az ápolók épp olyan áldozatai a rendszernek, mint a betegek. Az orvosok a legjobb tudásukat vetik be, de mit tudnak? Amit tanítottak nekik és amit tanítanak nekik. Próbálnának csak valamilyen más protokollt követni, mint ami elő van írva nekik...

Tehát RAJTUNK, BETEGEKEN múlik minden! Ezért aki folyton több pénzt és több intézményt akar az a Betegséggyárakat támogatja, saját maga alatt vágja a fát!

Itt is úgy van ez, mint az élet más szinterén: mindenki nézzen körül a saját házatáján, mi betegek is!


----------



## najahuha (2010 Január 4)

elke írta:


> Igaz kifejtettem már valahol, hogy a megelőzésre a felvilágosításra sokkal többet kéne költeni mint a gyógyszeriparra pl vagy a fekvőbeteg intézmények fenntartására. Bár a
> ........................
> 
> van lehányva, leköpve?
> ...




Nekem is van jónéhány, egészségügyben dolgozó ismerősöm.

A múlt hónapban az egyik ( diplomás ápoló) hazavitt 120 ezer forint NETTÓt.

HÚÚÚÚ..... Ez jó ! Mondják rá rögtön sokan......

Én mindig rögtön megkérdezem:

Hány MUNKAÓRÁRA és mennyi hétvégére ???

200 + 30 óra túlmunka = 230 óra 
ebből 3 szombat, és 2 vasárnap.

Nos akkor lehet számolni, mennyi is az az órabér.....


És ugye azért az egészségügyben sok embernél a lelkiismeret nem olyan, hogy ha vége a műszaknak, kikapcsol, mert a nagybeteg sorsa minden ápoló fejében akkor is ott motoszkál, amikor tudatosan nem gondol rá.....

De mondhatnék egy másik példát is:

van egy ambuláns intézmény, aminek az ellátási körzete kb. 12000 ember....

Éves viszonylatban az intézmény fönntartása kb. 32 millió forint....

Ebből ÍRD és MONDD !! a TB éves szinten kevesebb mint 5 millió forintot fizet a teljesítményPONTOKÉRT.... A különbözetet nyilván az önkormányzatnak kell betenni.... No és mégis ki dirigál ? Hát a TB.....

Addig semmi nem fog változni, amíg mondjuk egy VIZELET ÁLTALÁNOS vizsgálatért ( 15 paraméter) a REAGENScsík többe kerül (150 forint) , mint a vizsgálat pontjáért a Társadalombiztosítótól átutalt pénzösszeg: potom 110 forint..... 


.


----------



## elke (2010 Január 9)

Kedves SiriusB!
"Ez csak a jéghegy csúcsa, ami te írsz. Az alapokkal van a baj. "

IGAZAD VAN! De mindig a jéghegy csúcsát szidják és rosszul is esik néha.Akkor is ha nem ingem.

NAJAHUHA, hát persze! Biztos nem tudnak számolni ....


----------



## siriusB (2010 Január 9)

elke írta:


> Kedves SiriusB!
> "Ez csak a jéghegy csúcsa, ami te írsz. Az alapokkal van a baj. "
> 
> IGAZAD VAN! De mindig a jéghegy csúcsát szidják és rosszul is esik néha.Akkor is ha nem ingem.
> ...



Kedves Nővérkém! kiss

Ha van egy pici időd nézz be ebbe a topikba. 

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2509


----------



## pecsnemzsudr (2010 Január 9)

kik vagytok itt egészségügyisek? firssenregisztráltan lehet csatlakozni?


----------



## siriusB (2010 Január 9)

pecsnemzsudr írta:


> kik vagytok itt egészségügyisek? firssenregisztráltan lehet csatlakozni?



Szia! Én ugyan nem vagyok egészségügyes, csak egészséges, de itt oda csatlakozol, ahova csak akarsz. Illetve ahhoz a témához, ami érdekel. Szívesen látunk bárhol. Érezd otthon magad, kedvenc Nővérkénk biztos benéz és ahogy ismerem, biztos ő is megerősíti majd amit mondtam.


----------



## elke (2010 Január 17)

siriusB írta:


> Kedves Nővérkém! kiss
> 
> Ha van egy pici időd nézz be ebbe a topikba.
> 
> http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2509


 
Beniztem abba a topikba is. Legalább morzsákban de haladok az infokkal. Mondjátok csak a ti fejetek nem tutul a BEÁRAMOLTATOTT információktól? Nem gondoljátok azt, hogy esetleg valami sokkal fontosabbat nem vesztek észre?


pecsnemzsudr írta:


> kik vagytok itt egészségügyisek? firssenregisztráltan lehet csatlakozni?


Szia még úgy nem csoportosultunk hogy eü-sök topikba bár lehet hogy jó móka lenne.De szerintem bármelyik topikba ami érdeklődésedet felkelti örömmel fogadnak.


----------



## eszter1527 (2010 Január 17)

Kedves embertársaim! Az egészségügy a biztosítók és a politikai nagy vezetők kezében van, mivel ez olyan pénzforrás, amiből a betegségek által mindig lesz lóvé. Ez rossz, de nem fogják fejleszteni sem elérhetővé tenni, pont emiatt, nem érdekük az emberek meggyógyítása. A gyógyszergyári részvények ha csökkennek,akkor bevezetnek a közértbe egy újabb vírust --pl.H1N1? elhintik, h hűha beteg leszel tőle-meghaltak is már benne- erre jó eszköz a média -az emberek mit csinálnak? Gyógyszert vesznek, ellenszérumot, mindent. Ez kinek jó? A gyógyszergyárnak, miért? Mert a részvények árai ismét megnövekedik, és versenyben maradnak a piacon. A szánalmas ellenszérumaik meg mit okoznak? betegséget, egészségromlást. És ez kinek jó? A biztosítónak. Miért? mert a gyógyszer ipar és a biztosító az egészségügy alapköve. Az államvezetők mindenről tudnak, így ők is kapnak egy keveset a bevételből.Ezért is vannak kötelez biztosítások. Ezért néhol törvény , hogy legyen. Csak kérdés, a tb adóját akkor miért kell fizetni, ha kell egészségügyön belül biztosítást is? 
Ez van srácok, szánalmas, de ez van


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

Múlt heti tapasztalat Magyarországi kórházból. (Informatikus szemmel) A hugom barátja 2 napig volt kórházban és sehol sem talált egy olyan gépet amin volt USB dugó, hogy feltölthesse a mobilját, és észrevétele szerint mindenütt windows 98 volt telepítve.


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Május 6)

*Sziasztok Mindenkikiss*

*Szeretettel ajánlom figyelmetekbe a Ch-n elindult árverést :grin:*

*Itt érhető el:*
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=167


*Köszönöm figyelmeteket*

*Szép napot*

*üdv Anyóka*


----------



## sasok (2014 Június 25)

asoka133 írta:


> Múlt heti tapasztalat Magyarországi kórházból. (Informatikus szemmel) A hugom barátja 2 napig volt kórházban és sehol sem talált egy olyan gépet amin volt USB dugó, hogy feltölthesse a mobilját, és észrevétele szerint mindenütt windows 98 volt telepítve.


Azóta sem sokkal jobb a dolog..de már xp van


----------



## Varsényi Tamás Viktor (2014 Szeptember 10)

Az egészség ügy olyan, mint amilyenné az emberek teszik.
http://canadahun.com/blogbejegyzes/látogatás-doktoréknál.15488/


----------



## Mary 1975 (2014 December 11)

Adiktológiai osztályon dolgozom van benne igazság de álltalában a betegek nagy részének meg van a saját történette ami néhavaloságos rémálom higyjétek el tényleg így van. Igaz van olyan is akinek ez a könyebb út de nekik is kell segíteni én ebben hiszek ( bár régen neked adtam volna igazat de én is változtam a betegeim álltal)


----------



## baggins (2014 December 11)

Egy kisebb műtéten esett át a Párom nemrégiben. Be kellett feküdnie Miskolcra az egyik kórházba. Mindegy, hogy melyikbe, mert az alább leírtak hazánk szinte bármely kórházára igazak. A váróban szakadt, régen festésüket vesztett székek kínálják magukat. A kórteremben a képen látható hátlap nélküli szekrény egyetlen polccal, ruhaakasztó lehetőségnek még jelzés értékű megfelelőjével sem felszerelve. Ebbe három embernek kellene tudni bepakolni a kórházi tartózkodás idejére behozott holmiját, utcai ruháit. Az ágy fejtámla része hiányzik. Az ágy mellett sem olvasólámpa, sem nővérhívó csengő. Egy kicsiny kórterembe, ami rendes helyeken egyetlen ember befogadására alkalmas, három ágy van bezsúfolva. Meghatározott, hogy egy ember huzamos idejű tartózkodására hány légköbméternyi helyiség alkalmas. A börtönökben ezt már régen betartatja az EU. A kórházban fekvő beteg a jelek szerint nem érdemel olyan ellátást, mint egy sorozatgyilkos, az ugyanis minden luxussal ellátott cellában saját vécével, tévével van felszerelve. Ha a börtönökben olyan minőségű ennivalót kapnának a rabok, mint amiket a kórházban láttam, már régen börtönlázadás tört volna ki. Egy folyosónyi betegre, ami nagyjából negyven főt jelent két vécé jutna, ha az egyik nem lenne rossz. Így egy beülőn osztozik közel negyven operált nő. Két zuhanyozó van ugyanerre a létszámra. A vécé ürülékszagú, rosszul takarított.

Havonta átlagosan negyvenezer forint TB járulékot fizetünk. Ez egy évre kivetítve négyszáznyolcvan ezer forint. Tíz év alatt közel ötmillió forint. Ezért az összegért bármely normálisan működő országban luxus ellátás járna, itt pedig osztozni kell a koszos vécén, a zuhanyozón, és a szakadt kórtermen olyan lumpenekkel, akik életükben egy keresztbe gazszálat nem tettek, egy fillért nem fizettek be a TB kasszájába, és el kell viselni ezeknek az ingyenélőknek a méltatlankodását, ha valahol nem ők kerülnek a sor elejére. Még negyvennyolc óra sem telt el a műtét óta, amikor saját felelősségre hazahoztam a Páromat, és itthon ápolom.

Nem az orvosokon, és az ápolónőkön múlik, hogy milyen állapotok uralkodnak a kórházakban. A kórházak annyi pénzből kénytelenek gazdálkodni, amennyit a költségvetés juttat nekik, az pedig évről-évre kevesebb. Ha nem lennének valóban nagy hivatástudattal rendelkező orvosok, nővérek, már nem lenne magyar egészségügy. Itt, ahol a Párom is feküdt másfél napot, a negyven emberre két nővér, és egy orvos jutott, akiknek egy perc megállása sem volt. Ezt saját szememmel láttam, mert a műtét napján reggeltől estig benn voltam a kórházban, hogy a Páromnak segíteni tudjak, ha bármire szüksége lenne. Az egészségügyi dolgozók kedvesek, szolgálatkészek, és türelmesek voltak. Nem bennük kellene az egészségügy válságának az okát keresni.

Valahogy a Kádár rendszerben nem volt ilyen, de a mai politika urai megmagyarázzák, hogy milyen jó nekünk a régi átkoshoz képest.​


----------



## phoenyx (2014 December 14)

Szívügyben kellett volna időpontot adniuk számomra; a háziorvosom tanácsa az volt, Balatonfüredre kérjek időpontot, a Szívkórházba, kivizsgálásra, mert a veszprémi kórház 3 hónapos késéssel tudna adni.
Felhívtam időpont ügyben a füredieket, és első kérdése az volt a nővérnek, honnan érkeznék.
Mikor kijelentettem honnan, tiltakozni kezdett, hogy a Szívkórház orvosai diagnosztizálnak Veszprémben is, tehát miért is akarnék időpontot a füredi Szívkórházba? Hogy ők nem tudnak minden terhet magukra vállalni...
Válaszom az volt, amit a háziorvos sulykolt, hogy csak 3 hónap késéssel adnának a helyi kórházban időpontot. 
Eltanácsolás volt a nővér szándéka mindenáron, mert náluk is csak 3 hónap múlva lenne időpontom...


----------



## phoenyx (2016 Július 16)

Úgy tűnik, a jobb kereset miatti elvándorlásnak Magyarországról, mutatkoznak a káoszos következményei...
Dunántúli kistelepülésen, orvosi rendelőbe, az orvos mellé asszisztenst kellett keríteni..a helyi iskolából hívták át a takarítónőt!
Majd az orvos rábízta az általa ellátható feladatköröket: receptet nyomtatott, a betegeket tessékelte be a Mézga Géza mesebeli szólítással: "kérem a következőt"!

Bizony elgondolkodtató, h a szakképzettek elvándorlásával ki tudja még megfelelően működtetni a megüresedő pozíciókat...meddig tud 'gördülékény' lenni a gazdaság?!
Félreértés ne essék, értem és megértem a kinti munkavállalás okait, minden szakmából a képzett, a tehetséges, és még sorolhatnám helyezkedik el inkább külföldön, hiszen itthon nem becsülik úgy meg, ahogy illene...de akire itthon számítanak még, hány- és milyen feladat hárul, hogy a hiányzók utáni üresedést megfelelően ellássa?!

Újabb meglepetés ért néhány hete: a helyi kórházban önkéntesek vannak tömegével - beosztva is - ágyneműt cserélnek, ágytálat ürítenek/tisztítanak, netán a takarítóknak segítenek...


----------



## phoenyx (2018 Január 31)

https://index.hu/gazdasag/2018/01/24/egeszsegugy_palyazat_kartell/

Hogyan lopta el az a bizonyos kartell a kórházaknak szánt összegeket: készülekekre, eszközökre s egyáltalán... ez a jelenlegi nyomozás tárgya..


----------

